

African genetics 'critical' - shivannaidoo
http://www.news24.com/Content/SciTech/News/1132/8b4ddff004d34cd5a37e85a4fffe244e/01-05-2009-07-24/African_genetics_critical

======
joubert
No explicit mention of the San? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bushmen>

From Wikipedia:

The Bushmen have provided a wealth of information for the fields of
anthropology and genetics, even as their lifestyles change. One broad study of
African genetic diversity completed in 2009 found the San people were among
the five populations with the highest measured levels of genetic diversity
among the 121 distinct African populations sampled.[1][2] The San people can
be considered the most basal branch of the phylogenetic tree comprising all
living humans; its divergence node with other humans is the deepest ancestral
state that can ever be reconstructed using DNA from living humans.

=== When you visit South Africa, a trip to the Cradle of Humankind is pretty
cool.

~~~
w00pla
Hmmm... this is difficult. Usually when they talk about Africans it is a
pseudonym for black Bantu groups (San excluded).

That is why statements such as "Africans have more genetic variation than
anyone else on Earth" is meaningless. It is like comparing Spaniards to
Koreans and saying there are plenty of variation.

------
jeromec
> _"Everybody's history is part of African history because everybody came out
> of Africa," Ibrahim said._

Is this why Africa is referred to as the motherland?

~~~
ars
It's not.

~~~
tokenadult
The following link was submitted before this thread,

[http://www.funadvice.com/q/why_is_africa_called_the_motherla...](http://www.funadvice.com/q/why_is_africa_called_the_motherland)

so there is evidence that people have been calling Africa the motherland
before the issue came up here.

~~~
ars
No, there is evidence that a single person calls it that.

I still don't think it's called the motherland by anyone except people who
have lived there personally.

Every country is called the motherland by the people who live there.

